# Alligator help...



## Kyboy83 (Feb 24, 2019)

Lord willing I'll get my tag this year. Setting up here in Ky on a dreary day looking at zone maps. Where is best chance to get a gator? Possibly bringing family so where is a place that would give them some things to do while I'm hunting?  Also will need a place were i can have access to hotel or something....just not comfortable bringing camper that far. Looking for anykind of help. As for the hunting is it possible to do from land? Is a boat required? Best caliber handgun? I want to have all my ducks in a row since this may be the family vacation this year. Once again any help appreciated....open ears.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2019)

Save $$$. Stay home.


----------



## Kyboy83 (Feb 24, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Save $$$. Stay home.


Thanks....that really helped?


----------



## dirtnap (Feb 24, 2019)

I don’t know anything about the zones but anywhere on the altamaha river is full of them. You would have to have a boat if you go the river route but it should give you flexibility as far as trying to find somewhere with other things for the family to do. The altamaha covers a lot of ground. I know down toward McIntosh county at the lower end probably has a higher density but on the upper end toward Hazlehurst, the population has exploded in recent years, some bigguns too


----------



## fatback (Feb 24, 2019)

Are you looking to do it on your own or with a guide? What size gator are you hoping for? Most likely you will need a boat if you are hunting public waters and the other equipment for gator hunting. Might could get it done from the bank if you have access to a private pond somewhere.  How do you plan on attaching the line before dispatch? Archery? Casting? Need to have an idea about that before making too many plans


----------



## Mark K (Feb 24, 2019)

I haven’t hunted them yet, but I believe there are a lot of regulations to be adhered to. As stated above I believe the gator has to be arrowed, harpooned, or caught with a hook before shooting. Best bet would be to find someone that just loves doing it and got a tag theirself and maybe let you ride along and fill yours as well.


----------



## Blackston (Feb 24, 2019)

I'm a fan of DIY ..... but with no prior knowledge of area then pile that on top of hunting at night ... I would definitely seek a guide


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 24, 2019)

Kille them all. Nasty things they are. Live with them every day. Don’t like them and I would be happy to see them gone.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 24, 2019)

Blackston said:


> I'm a fan of DIY ..... but with no prior knowledge of area then pile that on top of hunting at night ... I would definitely seek a guide



Spot on...no way I would even consider this, coming from Kentucky without doing a guided hunt.


----------



## oldguy (Feb 25, 2019)

I think if you plan a family vacation around coming to GA to gator hunt you're planning on making your family very mad at you! Gators don't conveniently live near metro areas with entertainment near-by. You'd be hunting at night (maybe all night) which means sleeping during the day. You'd be unavailable for family fun. Southwest GA has a lot of gators but it's also very rural. A fishing camp might wind up being your motel. Best thing for you to do is call DNR, get some leads on gator guides and talk to them. Ask them all the questions you're asking here and then some. This is not a deal you want to go off on half-cocked.


----------



## treadwell (Feb 25, 2019)

Spend 3K and get a gator from Fla. 9-10' . Also, how many points do you have?


----------



## Blackston (Feb 25, 2019)

Savannah is beautiful!!! Lots of gators.   St simons is beautiful lots of gators ( mouth of altamaha as mentioned)      Jacksonville is BIG plenty to do very close to ga south east corner.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 25, 2019)

Lake Seminole down in Zone 2 is about as close to a sure bet as you can get, but unless your family likes to fish, there won`t be much else for them to do. As Old Guy said, it`s rural. And after Hurricane Michael, it will be hard to find a nice place to stay. Closest motel will be over 20 miles away in Bainbridge.


----------



## Para Bellum (Feb 25, 2019)

PM sent Kyboy.


----------



## Burton (Feb 25, 2019)

Kyboy83 said:


> Best caliber handgun?



Aim is more important than caliber.  We have used 22 mag, 357, 9mm, 44.  They will all work as long as you can put it in the right place.


----------



## sea trout (Feb 25, 2019)

If you're lookin for hotels and family activities then you may want to consider puting in for one of the zones around the Ga coast.
Savannah area and Brunswick have lot's of awesome fish restaurants and family fun beaches on their nearby Islands. Savannah has lots of historical stuff, pirate bars, haunted ghost tours.


----------



## b rad (Feb 25, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> Kille them all. Nasty things they are. Live with them every day. Don’t like them and I would be happy to see them gone.



stop sending ur dogs to get ur divers and you be alright lol


----------



## Kyboy83 (Feb 25, 2019)

Mark K said:


> I haven’t hunted them yet, but I believe there are a lot of regulations to be adhered to. As stated above I believe the gator has to be arrowed, harpooned, or caught with a hook before shooting. Best bet would be to find someone that just loves doing it and got a tag theirself and maybe let you ride along and fill yours as well.


This would be ideal Lord willing.....


----------



## Kyboy83 (Feb 25, 2019)

oldguy said:


> I think if you plan a family vacation around coming to GA to gator hunt you're planning on making your family very mad at you! Gators don't conveniently live near metro areas with entertainment near-by. You'd be hunting at night (maybe all night) which means sleeping during the day. You'd be unavailable for family fun. Southwest GA has a lot of gators but it's also very rural. A fishing camp might wind up being your motel. Best thing for you to do is call DNR, get some leads on gator guides and talk to them. Ask them all the questions you're asking here and then some. This is not a deal you want to go off on half-cocked.


Appreciate it but my family be right at home in a fishin camp. Id take my boy with me but he aint old enough. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Kyboy83 (Feb 25, 2019)

treadwell said:


> Spend 3K and get a gator from Fla. 9-10' . Also, how many points do you have?


Be 4 this season....


----------



## FOLES55 (Feb 25, 2019)

Get a guide and enjoy your trip!!

Zone 2 all the way!!


----------



## oldguy (Feb 26, 2019)

Blackston said:


> Savannah is beautiful!!! Lots of gators.   St simons is beautiful lots of gators ( mouth of altamaha as mentioned)      Jacksonville is BIG plenty to do very close to ga south east corner.


GOOD IDEA! Us folks in SOWEGA don't get out much and seldom think about "the other side of the State". We got it so good huntin' & fishin' there's no need to!


----------



## Blackston (Feb 26, 2019)

oldguy said:


> GOOD IDEA! Us folks in SOWEGA don't get out much and seldom think about "the other side of the State". We got it so good huntin' & fishin' there's no need to!


I grew up on the coast.  But now live in south ga      I would also suggest yalls side of Ga but the family dynamic swayed me toward the coast.   I can tell ya from experience that some dinosaurs live in the marsh.    When the hog dogs would get in the river when it was warm we would say they were " trolling for gators " !!!


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 26, 2019)

b rad said:


> stop sending ur dogs to get ur divers and you be alright lol


No dogs to many sharks where I hunt divers. Just do like those gators and they remind me of Florida Football to.


----------



## Ihunt (Mar 7, 2019)

Hire a guide. Tell them what you expect. Everyone wants a 10ftr but depending on your time, money, weather, etc I would think seriously about being happy with anything over 8’.


----------



## Blackston (Mar 7, 2019)

Pond at work they crawling!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 7, 2019)

Blackston said:


> View attachment 961488Pond at work they crawling!!!!




What county are you in?


----------



## Blackston (Mar 7, 2019)

I work in clinch.   I'm figuring he came out when it was warm and the cold mornings got him needing some sun !!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 7, 2019)

Blackston said:


> I work in clinch.   I'm figuring he came out when it was warm and the cold mornings got him needing some sun !!!!




Yea, they`ll come out to sun even in the winter, just like rattlesnakes do. But if the water temps are below 60 a gator won`t feed.

It was 45 degrees the morning I took this shot.


----------



## hambone76 (Mar 9, 2019)

Blackston said:


> I'm a fan of DIY ..... but with no prior knowledge of area then pile that on top of hunting at night ... I would definitely seek a guide





Mexican Squealer said:


> Spot on...no way I would even consider this, coming from Kentucky without doing a guided hunt.


^^^^This^^^^


----------

